# Horse Dentist in Aberdeenshire?



## Queenjude (3 March 2013)

Hi,

Can someone please recommend me a good horse dentist in Aberdeenshrie, Banchory way? 

Thanks in advance :0)


----------



## Britestar (3 March 2013)

WWW.chompingatthebit.co.uk


----------



## JoJo_ (3 March 2013)

Ditto above. Most people I know use Deb.


----------



## Queenjude (3 March 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for that, I'll get in touch with her.


----------



## Daytona (3 March 2013)

Yes another vote for debs


----------



## TPO (3 March 2013)

I'd highly recommend James Spy; I believe he covers the whole of Scotland.


----------



## measles (3 March 2013)

As does Brian Smith who does a great job.


----------



## Spook (3 March 2013)

Debs Atkinson too.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (3 March 2013)

I think its mad to use an EDT that`s not qualified. Would they even be insured? I can highly recommend Mark Twigg.


----------



## EventingMum (4 March 2013)

James Spy is fully qualified (BEVA / BVDA), he is a member of the BAEDT, has an honours degree in Equine Dental Science and is fully insurance. He covers the whole of Scotland and has many clients in Aberdeenshire


----------



## flying solo (4 March 2013)

James Spy gets my vote every time! Great with timid, nervous or just plain cheeky ponies. Takes his time and is never in a rush. Used my local vet once and never again!


----------



## TPO (4 March 2013)

Totally agree Overgrown Pony; that's one of many reasons why I use and recommend James. 

It also highlights the importance to do your own checks on the qualifications/ insurance of any professional before using them and not just the the word of posters on an internet forum


----------



## Queenjude (4 March 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their recommendations, i've got lots to go with!  I'm off to do my research!

Thanks again.


----------



## Spook (5 March 2013)

Overgrown Pony said:



			I think its mad to use an EDT that`s not qualified. Would they even be insured? I can highly recommend Mark Twigg.
		
Click to expand...

Are you refering to Debs Atkinson??


----------



## brucea (6 March 2013)

I use the vet, Graham at Ardene. Have used horse dentist before and seen blood pouring out of mouth and horse very uncomfortable after.

Won't use them, but trust the vet.


----------



## Daytona (6 March 2013)

Well I use Debs and my vet is there as horse requires sedation and he seems 110% happy with her work so that means I am.  

And just because she trained abroad does not make her unqualified..!


----------



## EventingMum (6 March 2013)

Ludoctro said:



			Well I use Debs and my vet is there as horse requires sedation and he seems 110% happy with her work so that means I am.  

And just because she trained abroad does not make her unqualified..!
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I have no knowledge of this person or the standard of her work, it's interesting to note that no actual qualifications are listed on her website and so she does not appear to hold qualifications which are DEFRA / BEVA / RCVS approved and therefore should only undertake category 1 proceedures in the UK. Also many vets follow guidlines and will not sedate for EDTs without these qualifications.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (6 March 2013)

I'm sure Debs is a lovely person and a lot use and recommend her, but I'd personally never use her. If anyone wants to know why feel free to PM me.


----------



## Daytona (8 March 2013)

No idea but my vet sedates my horse ok for her .


----------



## spookypony (9 March 2013)

I use Alice, another vet at Ardene. My pony likes her, and she is unflappable and patient. He appears to have very unproblematic teeth, though!


----------



## Spook (11 March 2013)

When I see her I'll ask regarding her quals. She has always done a good job here and will continue to be used.


----------

